# Spinning and weaving: 1st scarf with homespun



## stoneymeadow (Mar 27, 2014)

I bought this beautiful roving from Bee Happy farm here on knitting paradise (ironic because hubby and I have bee hives but named our farm Stoney Meadow). I have spun this 2 ply on my Grandmother's saxony flax wheel and did the weaving on my new Ashford rigid heddle loom. Love every part of this process. I've been spinning for about a year but this is my first weave.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Woweee....the yarn colors are just beautiful and the weave is so pretty. Wonderful job in every step.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty! Love the color combo.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent job. I don't weave, but it is beautiful and love the colors.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, this a project to be doubly proud of. Well done!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful. Thank you for showing the process


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely! :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. You should be very proud from fluff to weave that is wonderful thanks for showing us.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Spectacular!!!!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## thespinner (Apr 18, 2013)

What method did you use so that the colors matched when the fiber was spun and plied?


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Ooohhh... I just love it!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome! I love it.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you for posting! I loved each process. Beautiful.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

lovely!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful


----------



## stoneymeadow (Mar 27, 2014)

I actually tried to ply so the color was plied with the color next to it in the roving. Orange to yellow, yellow to green, etc. it's a very in-exact science.


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Really lovely


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Your scarf is beautiful. The projects pictures are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wonderful job! I can see much more of that coming. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

That is lovely!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I really appreciated seeing the way you spun it. I am not a weaver (DH is) but it looks like a way to do knitted products, too. I may have bought my roving from the the same KP person but had forgotten who - hoping to spin some of it soon.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh that came out so pretty. Wonderful color combination.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful scarf!!! I don't weave (yet), but I love your work. Aloha... Bev


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

That is really lovely. Beautiful colours and your spun yarn and scarf show superb workmanship. You must be very pleased.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Well done for both spinning and weaving the scarf. You have a project to be proud of.


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

Very nice weaving. I'm a spinner and weaver too.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

i love your project and how you showed us start to finish. Beautiful outcome.


----------

